# Has anyone put a dollar amount on your tool hoard ?



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I totaled up my tools this morning. Just what I consider major purchases. I spit them into category's such as hanging/framing/hand taping/auto taping. Still haven't totaled things like scaffold or ladders and benches. 

It came to 11,854 $. I need to do more shopping !


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha, Love it, Im not going that far but, Plaster tools, Painting gear, Etc would have to be up around 30-40k, Closer to 50k including work trailer.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Figure up your sand paper and sanding sponges at the end of the year.



It'll scare ya!!!


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I'm a lucky one. All consumables go on the company account. Including gloves dust masks spray socks. I just bought my first pack of radius 360 sheets out of pocket. 20$ for 35 sheet pro pack. I hope I don't have to again.


----------

